# CESU UNE FOIS ?



## Gabcoiff (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 

Je voudrais demander vos avis, svp.

Le Pe m'avait proposé de signer une attestation de garde pour qu'il puisse bénéficier une aide à son entreprise (hopital). J'ai appelé le Ram et on m'avait dit sans risque donc j'ai signé (sur attestation juste mentionné ses coordonnées et les miennes).

Puis le Pe a reçu une aide de 600€ en Cesu. Il m'a proposé ce soir de créer un compte sur le site Cesu pour enregistrer ce chèque pour le paiement de ce mois-ci. 
Normalement début contrat j'ai bien dit accepté seulement le virement. A-t-il le droit de m'imposer cela ? Il a dit juste cette fois (cette aide une fois par an) car je suis seule qui pourrait enregistrer et encaisser ce chèque...

Que pensez-vous vous? Merci d'avance et bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Chouchou301 (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

J'ai le cas de règlement en CESU par deux employeurs.

Un a fait la demande en dématérialisé, c'est ok. Virement cesu fait en cours de mois, somme déduite du virement du salaire en fin de mois.

L'autre a demandé en dématérialisé, il a reçu un chéquier... (il y aurait eu un bug...) j'ai accepté pour cette fois, mais il a ajouté au total de salaire les frais d'encaissement (0.70ct par encaissement, qu'il y ait 1 ou 10 chèques enregistrés, autant encaisser les 600 euros en une fois). 
La somme était sur mon compte en 3 jours ouvrables.

Il faut se créer un compte sur le site cr-cesu, une fois validé vous pourrez encaisser vos chèques. Ce n'est pas compliqué.

Maintenant à vous de voir si vous acceptez ou non...


----------



## booboo (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
alors oui on peut se faire payer en CESU mais juste les CESU préfinancés pour notre profession.
Je vous conseille d'accepter le paiement dématérialisé, c'est à dire par virement.
Vous devez juste créer un compte sur le site de CESU, vous recevrez un code à fournir au parent ainsi que votre RIB (mais visiblement ils l'ont déjà).
Comme ça, pas de démarches pour vous, c'est l'employeur qui fait tout.
Ne pas oublier de déduire le montant au moment de la déclaration à pajemploi si vous utilisez pajemploi+


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Aucun souci à accepter des CESU mais à mon sens LA CONDITION c'est que ce soit en virement et ce pour 2 raisons:

- c'est celui qui fait la transaction qui paie des frais (même si c'est peu il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'un salarié doive payer pour avoir son salaire)
- enregistrer les chèques CESU prends du temps: il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'un salarié doive prendre de son temps pour un cadeau à son employeur.

Donc si ton PE a déjà reçu sous forme de chèque et non en dématerialisé je lui répondrais que c'est OK mais à condition qu'il se charge lui même de la manip', ainsi toi tu recevras sous forme de Virement CESU. 

Attention il ne pourra te payer avec ses CESU que quand ton compte salarié CESU sera ouvert. 
Pour ça il faudra remplir un dossier et transmettre ton RIB à l'organisme. mais une fois que ce sera fait tu garde ce compte et ton n° affilié salarié ad vitam. 
Donc si un jour tu as une autre demande CESU il te suffira de transmettre ton n° affiliée.

les CESU sont une vrai aide pour nos PE qui en bénéficient car ils sont tout ou parti pré-financés par leur CE et cette aide ne se substitut pas à la CMG elle s'ajoute (car PAJEmploi ne sait pas par quel moyen ton PE te paie.).
C'est donc un plus pour toi si tu l'acceptes mais il n'y a aucune raison pour que ça te coûte à toi de l'argent.

Ton compte n'étant pas encore ouvert pour ce mois ci ils devront te faire un virement comme d'hab'. Ils utiliseront leur CESU dès que possible si tu es d'accord.

Et non un PE ne peut pas t'obliger à accepter d'être payée en CESU même si bien drivé ce n'est pas du tout un problème.


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Si le PE a déjà sous forme de chèque ce n'est pas grave il peut faire la manip' lui même sur le site et encore une fois ce n'est pas à l'AM de prendre du temps pour s'en charger.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Comme a dit Griselda demander un VIREMENT uniquement

J’ai eu ça tous les mois pdt 6 ans pour 2 frères

Prochainement j’aurais en une fois pour une autre famille..

L’essentiel est d’être intégralement payée. Le PE paie la différence.

Au moins c’est une garantie d’être payée, ça leur fait moins et tant mieux pour eux et NOUS aussi


----------



## Pity (2 Novembre 2022)

J'accepte les chèques CESU, jusqu'au moment où un parent m'a donné l'équivalent de 500€ , j'y ai passé 30 mn à tout enregistrer !

J'avais demandé à cette maman de me rembourser les 70cts... j'ai bien vu qu'elle ne me trouvait pas cool... mais ma réponse " vous payez vous ?? Pour avoir votre salaire ??"

Je lui ai signifié que dorénavant je refuse les chèques CESU sauf si c'est un virement...
La maman a tenté de faire le forcing en m'en re-présentant, j'ai refusé et lui ai donné mes codes, pour qu'elle le fasse elle même
Madame n'était pas ravie, mais marre de faire des efforts !!!


----------



## Gabcoiff (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoirs chères collègues, 

Je vous remercie beaucoup pour vos retours si vite et vos conseils pour parler avec le Pe. Je vais lui dire demain.

Une petite question, avant de devenir assistante maternelle j'ai travaillé comme Apa (aide personne âgée) donc j'ai un compte Cesu. Dois-je créer un autre compte ou je peux lui donner ce compte ? Quand on lui donne le code, le pe peut voir tout sur mon compte ? Merci


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Le mieux est de contacter CESU pour savoir si c'est le même compte ou pas.
Franchement je ne sais pas du tout.
Je ne me souviens pas ce qu'on nous demande pour l'ouvrir.


----------



## Gabcoiff (2 Novembre 2022)

Merci Griselda, je vais leur contacter. Bonne soirée à vous, à toutes.


----------



## MeliMelo (3 Novembre 2022)

Moi j'accepterai, c'est une aide non négligeable pour le parent que peu ont, ce serait dommage de leur refuser, car effectivement ils ne peuvent pas forcément utiliser cette aide ailleurs qu'avec nous.


----------



## Pity (3 Novembre 2022)

Pour répondre à méli-mélo...faux !
Les chèques CESU sont valables pour l'emploi d'une ass mat mais également jardinier, femme de ménage, garde à domicile !


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Novembre 2022)

Et même professeur particulier !


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Oui Pity tu as raison, si ce n'est que quelqu'un qui n'a pas de gros moyen bénéficierait pleinement de cette aide si c'est pour payer une AM en partie car c'est une dépense indispensable alors que si on a déjà du mal à boucler son budget pas sur que d'avoir un jardinier, une femme de ménage ou une garde à domicile soit la priorité.

Quoi qu'il arrive non une AM n'est pas tenue d'accepter d'être payée avec des CESU. Mais c'est vrai que si le PE s'en débrouille de A à Z je ne vois pas trop la raison de refuser, surtout une fois qu'on a ouvert un compte CESU.


----------



## zabeth 1 (3 Novembre 2022)

bonjour,
Pity, 
pour les CESU,  j'ai des PE qui travaillent au CHU et ils m'ont montré leur chéquier, c'est bien précisé pou "garde d'enfant" ou un truc comme ça, ils ne  peuvent pas utiliser leurs CESU pour autre chose. 

Sinon, maintenant ils peuvent scanner les CESU pour les enregistrer ;, c'est hyper rapide (je leur ai montré comment faire !) et les 70 centimes, c'est eux qui les paient.


----------



## Gabcoiff (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 

Merci encore pour vos explications. 

A Zabeth1, exactement mon cas aujourd'hui, le pe est médecin à l'hôpital, il m'a dit qu'il ne peut pas ailleurs que de me payer. 

Donc à lui de les scanner (enregistrer) puis me payer par virement ? C'est bien ça ?

 Hier il m'a demandé de payer avec ça mais c'est à moi de ouvrir un compte cr-cesu et déposer le chèque à ma banque...."très simple" ! 

Il me semble que le pe peut faire les démarches lui-même, si oui, il faut qu'il le fasse, car je n'en ai marre de faire les "papiers" pour lui (le salaire je m'en occupe car il sait que j'utilise topmat mais il ne participe pas,).


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Il est indispensable que tu ouvre un compte CESU, ça c'est sur, et ton PE ne peut pas le faire à ta place.

Par contre non, archi non, ce n'est pas à toi d'endosser le travail de les porter à ta banque ce d'autant plus qu'alors il y aura plusieurs semaines avant que tu ne sois créditée sur ton compte bancaire (j'avais eut 3 semaines, la tte première fois puis ça tjrs été les PE qui s'en sont débrouillés).

Réponds lui très simplement: OK pour que j'ouvre un compte CESU salarié POUR VOUS ARRANGER (car pour toi tu ne gagneras pas mieux ta vie!) , dès que j'ai mon n° de salarié CESU vous pourrez VOUS les enregistrer via CESU pour que je perçoive en virement, pour ne pas souffrir de retard de paiement de mon salaire.

Pardon mais s'il est médecin il me semble qu'il devrait être capable intellectuellement de s'en charger et si ce n'est pas le cas je pense aussi que financièrement il continuera de pouvoir remplir son friggo même sans cette aide qui est à son profit exclusif (pas au tien), une belle aide que beaucoup de salariés n'ayant pourtant pas les mêmes revenus adoreraient avoir.

A un moment il ne faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties quand elle n'a pas de culotte!


----------



## zabeth 1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Gabcoiff, 
Vous aussi , même topo que pour moi ! 
A partir du moment où je suis payée, pas de souci, et si le PE peut bénéficier de CESU, autant qu'il en profite. 
Par contre, comme conseillé par Griselda, contactez le site de CESU mais normalement, si vous avez déjà un compte, il existe tjs, c'est le même qui sera utilisé, et vous devez donner votre code NAN aux parents. 
Et en effet, s'il est médecin, il est capable de comprendre comment ça fonctionne !!!


----------



## Gabcoiff (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Griselda, Zabeth1,

Je vous remercie pour me donner les conseils. Merci d'avoir pris vos temps de m'expliquer et donner les conseils à plusieurs fois. 👍
Oui, c'est un médecin. je suis certainement suivre à vos conseils. 

Bonne journée à vous (Bon wk aussi).


----------



## MeliMelo (5 Novembre 2022)

Pity a dit: 


> Pour répondre à méli-mélo...faux !
> Les chèques CESU sont valables pour l'emploi d'une ass mat mais également jardinier, femme de ménage, garde à domicile !


Ba oui justement, c'est hyper restreint, un parent a souvent besoin d'une ass mat ou garde à domicile, mais jardinier ou femme de ménage, beaucoup moins, ce n'est pas la priorité et il faut en avoir les moyens. Et j'ai une collègue qui ne pouvait utiliser que ces CESU pour son ass mat, donc je pense que ça doit dépendre aussi peut-être des employeurs.


----------

